# just had my for sale post deleted



## deniance (Oct 20, 2007)

...and now I've this deleted too.

I know you read the rules. I watched you do it.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hahaha


----------



## deniance (Oct 20, 2007)

omg, u are a poo moderator, but i understand, so thanks bunch


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thank you for your considered, well constructed and lucid critique. I shall take a good hard look at myself and adjust my moderating accordingly.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL x 2


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

moleman said:


> Thank you for your considered, well constructed and lucid critique. I shall take a good hard look at myself and adjust my moderating accordingly.


:thumbsup:total class...


----------



## deniance (Oct 20, 2007)

lets hope you do because i really want to sell or swap my ***** for a 32 *****!!!
i was only kidding when i called you poo, you are the best, i love you and cannot live without you, do you want to swap your 32 for my car, please


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

But he has an R33 for starters ?!? LOL


----------



## deniance (Oct 20, 2007)

sorry wrong person mr moderator i meant miragev do you wanna swap


----------



## deniance (Oct 20, 2007)

hang on a minute mr moderator, ive just checked my user cp and ive been a member since 2007, so why am i not allowed to post my car for sale?


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

LMFAO @ this thread.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

deniance said:


> sorry wrong person mr moderator i meant miragev do you wanna swap


What part of the rules do you not understand? I`ll warn you now that you will not be allowed to sell. If your thinking also of just making 50 useless posts than they will be deleted and you`ll get an infraction possibly leading to a ban.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

> you must have more than 50 posts, and must have been registered on the forum for more than 3 months to post in the for sale and wanted sections.


Before you think of spamming 50 posts, please don't. It'll end in tears.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - Announcements in Forum : Private: For Sale - PARTS ONLY


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

deniance said:


> lets hope you do because i really want to sell or swap my ***** for a 32 *****!!!
> i was only kidding when i called you poo, you are the best, i love you and cannot live without you, do you want to swap your 32 for my car, please


Hmm, u r a **** :thumbsup:!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Simple is what simple does.....lol.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Did you actually read the rules ? Give it a whirl...it might answer your Q's !


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

deniance, im going to send you a pm


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe new users can advertise for a small fee towards the forum? This'll prevent spammers.

Not sure how it can be implemented though, just a thought.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

boomerkk said:


> Maybe new users can advertise for a small fee towards the forum? This'll prevent spammers.
> 
> Not sure how it can be implemented though, just a thought.


No. as a member you can advertise for free, the rules are there to try and protect everyone. Most people who have been on here for a while and are active users are very trustworthy.


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

hodgie said:


> No. as a member you can advertise for free, the rules are there to try and protect everyone. Most people who have been on here for a while and are active users are very trustworthy.


True. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Most people who have been on here for a while and are active users are very trustworthy.


Hodgie, how can you possibly say that given how long you have known Moley. Would you trust him with your car, your ex, in fact anyone's ex! :nervous: 



And riding shot gun with him.........


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Hodgie, how can you possibly say that given how long you have known Moley. Would you trust him with your car, your ex, in fact anyone's ex! :nervous:
> 
> 
> 
> And riding shot gun with him.........


I wouldn`t wish my ex`s on anyone here. I`ve been out with some right fruitcakes.


----------

